# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Իսրայելը ուզում է պատերազմ սկսել Իրանի դեմ

## Rammstein

Երեկ հեռուստացույցով այս մասին լսեցի։ _Էս հրեաները իրանց լրիվ ձեռ են առել, գիտեն իրանք են որ կան, ում ուզեն վարի կտան։_ :Angry2: 
Սա իմ դիրքորոշումն է։ Կուզեմ իմանալ  նաեւ ձեր դիրքորոշումները։ 




> *Իսրայելը մերժեց ԱՄՆ-ին, Իրանի հետ պատերազմը մոտենում է*
> 
> *Իսրայելը պատրաստվում է Իրանի միջուկային օբյեկտների նկատմամբ ռազմական գործողություններ իրականացնել, չհաշվելով ԱՄՆ-ի դեմ լինելը։*
> 
> Ինչպես հայտնել է երեկ լոնդոնյան The Times-ը, Իսրայելը բազմաթիվ նախաատրաստական միջոցառումներ է ձեռնարկում, որպեսզի պատրաստ լինի հարված հասցնել Իրանի նկատմամբ մի քանի օրվա, կամ նույնիսկ մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում` երկրի քաղաքական ղեկավարությունից հրահանգ ստանալու պահից հաշված։........


Աղբյուր` cursorinfo.co.il





> ԱՄՆ ՓՈՐՁԱԳԵՏ. Ո՞Վ ԿՀԱՂԹԻ ԻՐԱՆ-ԻՍՐԱՅԵԼ ՄԻՋՈՒԿԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄՈՒՄ 
> 
> Իսրայելն, ի տարբերություն, Մերձավոր Արևելքի իր հիմնական հակառակորդների` Իրանի ու Սիրիայի, կարող է դիմանալ հնարավոր միջուկային պատերազմին: Այս մասին, հայտարարել է ԱՄՆ ռազմավարական և միջազգային հետազոտությունների կենտրոնի աշխատակից, ԱՄՆ պաշտպանության նախարարության նախկին փորձագետ Էնթանի Քորդսմանը: Ըստ ՆյուսՌու-ի, Քորդսմանն այս տեսակետը ներկայացրել է Իրանը, Իսրայելն ու միջուկային պատերազմը հետազոտության մեջ: Նա քննության է առել միջուկային պատերազմի դեպքում Մերձավոր Արևելքում զարգացումների հնարավոր սցենարները: Փորձագետի խոսքով, եթե ոչ ոք չխոչնդոտի Իրանի միջուկային ծրագրի զարգացմանը, ապա 2010 թվականին իսլամական այդ երկիրը կունենա մոտ 30 միջուկային մարտագլխիկ և կարող է միջուկային պատերազմ սկսել Իսրայելի դեմ, որի միջուկային զինանոցում, ըստ Քորդսմանի, կա ավելի քան 200 մարտագլխիկ: Նա կարծիք է հայտնում, որ պատերազմը ծանր հետևանքներ կունենա Իսրայելի համար, սակայն Իրանն ընդհանրապես կդադարի գոյություն ունենալ: Քորդսմանի գնահատականներով, այդ պատերազմի արդյունքում կզոհվեն 200-800 հազար իսրայելցիներ և մոտ 16-28 միլիոն իրանցիներ, ընդ որում Իսրայելը ետպատերազմյան վերականգնման համար անհրաժեշտ տնտեսական ու դեմոգրաֆիական ներուժ ունի, իսկ Իրանը դա չունի: Եթե Սիրիան այդ պատերազմում հանդես գա Իրանի կողմից, ապա նրա կողմից քիմիական ու բիոլոգիական զենքի կիրառման արդյունքում Իսրայելը կարող է ևս 800 հազար զոհ ունենալ, սակայն Իսրայելի միջուկային պատասխանը կվերացնի ողջ սիրիական բնակչությունը, նշում է փորձագետը: Նրա համոզմամբ, Եգիպտոսին ևս ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում պատերազմում Իրանի օգտին հանդես գալը: Քորդսմանի ներկայացմամբ, 2010 թվականին իսրայելական միջուկային զինանոցը կգնահատվի մինչև մեկ մեգատոննա, այն դեպքում երբ իրանականը չի անցնի 100 կիլոտոննայից: Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով, նա հետևություն է անում, որ հնարավոր միջուկային պատերազմի դեպքում Իսրայելը Իրանի դեմ հաղթանակած դուրս կգա:


Աղբյուր` Atmtown.com

----------


## Lion

Երևի այնուհանդերձ այդպիսի պատերազմ չի լինի. ու ևս մեկ դիտարկում - հոդվածում ասված էր, թե Իսրայելը վերականգման ներուժ ունի, իսկ Իրանը - ոչ: Երևի իրավիճակը հենց հակառակն է...

 ԱՄեն դեպքում մի բան պարզ է. այդ պատերազմից մենք էլ խիստ կտուժենք... :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Երևի այնուհանդերձ այդպիսի պատերազմ չի լինի. ու ևս մեկ դիտարկում - հոդվածում ասված էր, թե Իսրայելը վերականգման ներուժ ունի, իսկ Իրանը - ոչ: Երևի իրավիճակը հենց հակառակն է...
> 
>  ԱՄեն դեպքում մի բան պարզ է. այդ պատերազմից մենք էլ խիստ կտուժենք...


Ցավոք շատ կտուժենք։ Կմնանք Վրաստանի հույսին (կամ էլ Թուրքիայի հետ սահմանը բացելու  :LOL:   :Angry2: )։

----------


## Lion

Դա դեռ... ջհանդամ /ոնց կասեր իմ լավ բարեկամներից մեկը/: Կտուժեն իրանահայերը, կմեծանա Ադրբեջանի դերը, բայց ավելի վատ բան էլ կարող է լինել - խիստ կանկայունանա տարածաշրջանի սեյսմիկ իրավիճակը :Sad:  Բայց դրանից վատ բան էլ կա... Մեր տարածաշրջանը մոտակա 2000 տարվա համար կդառնա բնակության համար անպիտան :Sad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դա դեռ... ջհանդամ /ոնց կասեր իմ լավ բարեկամներից մեկը/: Կտուժեն իրանահայերը, կմեծանա Ադրբեջանի դերը, բայց ավելի վատ բան էլ կարող է լինել - խիստ կանկայունանա տարածաշրջանի սեյսմիկ իրավիճակը Բայց դրանից վատ բան էլ կա... Մեր տարածաշրջանը մոտակա 2000 տարվա համար կդառնա բնակության համար անպիտան


Իհարկե շատ ավելի ցավալի բաներ կան, քան մեր սահմանների հարցը։ Ինչո՞ւ միայն իրանահայերը, ինչի պարսիկները մարդ չե՞ն։ Ճիշտ ա, իրանք մահմեդական են, բայց կասեի, որ 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ հաեւան են մեզ համար, քան «քրիստոնյա» վրացիները։

----------

ministr (20.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Դե ես "մերոնց" մասին ասացի: Բայց դու իհարկե միանգամայն ճիշտ ես - մեղք են և պարսիկները, և հրեաները...

Հ.Գ. Զգում եմ, որ "հրեաների" պահը կարող է դուրդ չգալ, սակայն սա իմ կարծիքն է...

----------


## Վիշապ

Իսրայելը էս երկու տարի է ուզում է սկսել, ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ պիտի սկսեր, Օբամայի ինագուրացիայից առաջ պիտի սկսեր, մկա էլ սպասում են կոամանդիրի հրամանին: Ի վերջո կսկսեն, իրենք նառուշիլովկա ունեն, Պակիստանի վրա հարձակվեցին, ո՞վ բան ասեց:

----------


## Elmo

Իրանը մալինվի պետություն չի: Ոչ էլ իրա հետ պատերազմը խաղ ու պար ա, թեկու Իսրաելի պես հզոր բանակով պետության համար: Մարդիկ տիեզերք են նվաճել, լավ սպառազինություն ունեն, ռուսներից էլ լավ լավ զենքեր են առնում: Համ էլ միշտ պատրաստ են եղել պատերազմի: Եթե տենց պատերազմ սկսվի, շատ արյունահեղ ու դաժան պատերազմ ա լինելու: ՈՒ դեռ պարզ չի ով ում կհախթի:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ այ հետաքրքիր է - ո՞նց են պատերազմելու: Հաշվի առնելով, որ այդ պետությունները ցամաքային սահման չունեն, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այդ պատերազմը կընդանա միայն օդում, այն էլ հավանաբար Իրաքի տարածքի վրա... :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինձ այ հետաքրքիր է - ո՞նց են պատերազմելու: Հաշվի առնելով, որ այդ պետությունները ցամաքային սահման չունեն, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ այդ պատերազմը կընդանա միայն օդում, այն էլ հավանաբար Իրաքի տարածքի վրա...


Իսրաելը աշխարհի լավագույնների շարքում ա օդուժով: Նույնիսկ ինքնաթիռաշինություն ունի: Շատ հանգիստ կարելի ա հրթիռահարել ու ավիահարձակումներ իրականացնել: Դեսանտ կարելի ա իջացնել: Հիմա էլ Աստված տվել, չի խնայել: Ամբողջական գումարտակներ ու մարտական տեխնիկան ինքնաթիռից թափում են ներքև ու կռվացնում:

----------


## Lion

Թափելը կթափի, բայց առանց թիկունքայի ապահովման դժվար կլինի: Չնայած այդ հարցը երևի կլուծվի Իրաքի տարածքի մի մասը ժամանակավորապես "փոխ վերցնելով": Ամեն դեպքում արյունահեղ պատերազմ կլինի...

----------


## REAL_ist

ՄԱԿ-ը քանի գնում ավելի ու ավելի անպիտան կառույցա դառնում, ուրա ՄԱԿ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը?արջի քունա մտել :Angry2:  միակ մարմինը որը կարողա ուժ կիրառել միջազգային անվտանգության իրավունքը խախտող Իրանի հանդեպ, Իսրայելը ինչ իրավունք ունի պատերազմ սկսելու, պատերազմ սկսելը մենակ ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում չի արգելվում, էս ինչ բեսպրիդելա :Angry2: ու սաղ գալիսա նրանից որ ատոմային զենգի ոլորտը խայտառակ ձևովա կարգավորված, նույնիսկ միջազգային պայմանագիր չկա, որ ուղղակի կարգելի ատոմային զենքի օգտագործումը, ինչպես օրինակ քիմիական և կենսաբանական զենքերի դեպքում :Angry2:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հ.Գ. Զգում եմ, որ "հրեաների" պահը կարող է դուրդ չգալ, սակայն սա իմ կարծիքն է...


Հրեաների մեջ էլ կան լավ մարդիկ։  :Wink: 
Բացի այդ իսրայելում կան նաեւ այլ ազգեր, այդ թվում հայեր։  :Sad: 




> ՄԱԿ-ը քանի գնում ավելի ու ավելի անպիտան կառույցա դառնում, ուրա ՄԱԿ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը?արջի քունա մտել միակ մարմինը որը կարողա ուժ կիրառել միջազգային անվտանգության իրավունքը խախտող Իրանի հանդեպ, Իսրայելը ինչ իրավունք ունի պատերազմ սկսելու, պատերազմ սկսելը մենակ ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում չի արգելվում, էս ինչ բեսպրիդելաու սաղ գալիսա նրանից որ ատոմային զենգի ոլորտը խայտառակ ձևովա կարգավորված, նույնիսկ միջազգային պայմանագիր չկա, որ ուղղակի կարգելի ատոմային զենքի օգտագործումը, ինչպես օրինակ քիմիական և կենսաբանական զենքերի դեպքում


Այո, Իսրայելը միգուցե իրավունք չունի պատերազմ սկսելու, բայց ես կողմ եմ, որ Իրանը լինի շատ հզոր, ունենա միջուկային զենք եւ այլն։ Ակնհայտ է, որ Իսրայելը մեղմ ասած վախենում է Իրանի հզորանալուց, քանի որ Իրանը այն պետությունը չէ, որ անցել է հրեաների թրի տակով։
Իրաքն էլ չէր, դրա համար վարի տվին։

----------

Lion (19.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Դե ինձ թվում է "մեկն ընդդեմ մեկի" պատերազմ չի լինի: Գրեթե հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ պաշոնապես կամ ոչ պաշտոնապես, ԱՄՆ-ը կօգնի Իսրայելին...

----------


## REAL_ist

> բայց ես կողմ եմ, որ Իրանը լինի շատ հզոր, ունենա միջուկային զենք եւ այլն։ Ակնհայտ է, որ Իսրայելը մեղմ ասած վախենում է Իրանի հզորանալուց, քանի որ Իրանը այն պետությունը չէ, որ անցել է հրեաների թրի տակով։
> Իրաքն էլ չէր, դրա համար վարի տվին։


իսկ ես դեմ եմ միջուկային զենքի ցանկացած տեսակի տարածմանը և միջուկային տերությունների ավելացմանը, քանի որ բնականա դրանով մեծանում է միջուկային պատերազմի հավանականությունը, էսօր Իրանը ստեղծեց, վաղը Եգիպտոսը, մյուս օրն էլ թուրքերը ու տենց շարունակ....
դրա համար պետքա Իրանին տեղը դնել, որ շղթան չշարունակվի, բայց ոչ թե ինքնագլուխ Իսրայելի կամ ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից բոլոր միջազգային սկզբունքները խախտող պատերազմների միջոցով, այլ հավաքական անվտանգության համակարգերով, առաջին հերթին ՄԱԿ-ի միջոցով

----------


## Rammstein

> իսկ ես դեմ եմ միջուկային զենքի ցանկացած տեսակի տարածմանը և միջուկային տերությունների ավելացմանը, քանի որ բնականա դրանով մեծանում է միջուկային պատերազմի հավանականությունը, էսօր Իրանը ստեղծեց, վաղը Եգիպտոսը, մյուս օրն էլ թուրքերը ու տենց շարունակ....
> դրա համար պետքա Իրանին տեղը դնել, որ շղթան չշարունակվի, բայց ոչ թե ինքնագլուխ Իսրայելի կամ ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից բոլոր միջազգային սկզբունքները խախտող պատերազմների միջոցով, այլ հավաքական անվտանգության համակարգերով, առաջին հերթին ՄԱԿ-ի միջոցով


Այդ դեպքում պետք է ոչ մեկին թույլ չտալ ստեղծել այդ զենքը։ Ինչո՞ւ ամերիկան չի հրաժարվում իր զենքից։ Ինքը մնացածից լավն ա չէ՞։ Ես կարծում եմ` պետք ա Իրանն էլ ունենա, որպեսզի վերականգնվի «հավասարակշռությունը»։ Այ դրանից հետո նոր կարող ա ԱՄՆ-ն ու մնացածը տեսնեն, որ հակառակորդնել է հզոր, սկսեն աշախատել այն ուղղությամբ, որ լինի խաղաղություն։ Նույնիսկ Իրանի այս զենք ունենալը կարող է նպաստել, որ գա մի օր, երբ բոլորով համաձայության գան ու հրաժարվեն իրենց միջուկային զենքերից, ու ընդհանրապես դա համարվի արգելված զենք։

----------

Elmo (19.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հայ հույ, ենա թո Թուրքիան էլ ատոմային զենք ունենա, ինչովա ԱՄՆ-ից վատը որ? ջհանդամ թե վաղը մյուս օր կարողա մեր գլխին քցի, քո տրամաբանությամբ պետքա ողջունել ցանկացած երկրի ատոմային զենք ունենալը, թող բոլորն էլ ունենան, որ կատարյալ հավասարակշռություն լինի :Blink: 
իսկ հավասարակշռություն արդեն կա, Ռուսաստանի, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի, Ֆրանսիայի, Հնդկաստանի,  Պակիստանի ու Հվ. Կորեայի տեսքով և ատոմային զենքի հետագա տարածումը արգելվումա միջազգային իրավունքով
առաջին հերթին պետքա մտածել տարածումը կանխելու մասին, հետո նոր արդեն եղածից հրաժարվելու և զենքը ընդհանրապես երկիր մոլորակից վերացնելու մասին

----------


## Ambrosine

Նույնիսկ հոդվածը կարդալ պետք չէ... միանգամայն պարզ է ամեն ինչ, նույնիսկ հետագա քայլերը. ԱՄՆ-ը ցանկանում է պատերազմել, բայց քանի որ Օբաման <<ամերիկյան երազանքի>> համար է ընտրվել, պետք է <<խաղաղություն բերի աշխարհին>>, ինքը չի կարող սկսել պատերազմ: Սկսում է մարիոնետային պետությունը... հետո ԱՄՆ-ը Իրանին որակում է ագրեսոր, կանգնում Իսրայելի թիկունքին, անվտանգության խորոհուրդը որոշ բանաձևեր է ընդունում թեկուզ Իսրայելի դեմ, Իսրայելը ասում է՝ ինչ ուզում եք արեք, ԱՄՆ-ը ՄԱԿ-ին չի ֆինանսավորում կամ ուշացնում է....

----------


## Lion

Իսկը իրավաբանի խոսք. միջազգային իրավունքի պահը լավն էր, ափսոս Սադամին կախելուց այդ մասին չհիշեցին :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

ԽՍՀՄ, Սերբիա, Իրաք... Դեռ Իրան, հետո Ռուսաստան: Հերթով չարիքները վերացնելով գալիս են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԽՍՀՄ, Սերբիա, Իրաք... Դեռ Իրան, հետո Ռուսաստան: Հերթով չարիքները վերացնելով գալիս են:


բա որ էդ <<չարիքները>> միանան՝ ընդդեմ <<փառաբանված դեմոկրատիզացիայի>>?

----------


## Rammstein

> հայ հույ, ենա թո Թուրքիան էլ ատոմային զենք ունենա, ինչովա ԱՄՆ-ից վատը որ? ջհանդամ թե վաղը մյուս օր կարողա մեր գլխին քցի, քո տրամաբանությամբ պետքա ողջունել ցանկացած երկրի ատոմային զենք ունենալը, թող բոլորն էլ ունենան, որ կատարյալ հավասարակշռություն լինի
> իսկ հավասարակշռություն արդեն կա, Ռուսաստանի, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի, Ֆրանսիայի, Հնդկաստանի,  Պակիստանի ու Հվ. Կորեայի տեսքով և ատոմային զենքի հետագա տարածումը արգելվումա միջազգային իրավունքով
> առաջին հերթին պետքա մտածել տարածումը կանխելու մասին, հետո նոր արդեն եղածից հրաժարվելու և զենքը ընդհանրապես երկիր մոլորակից վերացնելու մասին


Լավ ա է՞լի, ես զենք սարքեմ, սաղին վախացնեմ, հետո էլ օրենք ընդունեմ, որ էդ զենքից էլ չի կարելի սարքել։  :Angry2: 

Պարսիկներն էլ ասում են «մենք ինչո՞վ ենք ձեզնից վատը, որ չենք կարա տենց զենք ունենանք»։ Եւ իրոք, ինչո՞վ են վատը։




> ԽՍՀՄ, Սերբիա, Իրաք... Դեռ Իրան, հետո Ռուսաստան: Հերթով չարիքները վերացնելով գալիս են:


*Ինչո՞վ են չարիք։
*
Իրանի հետ չգիտեմ ինչ կանեն, բայց Ռուսաստանից տակները լցնում են։ Ռուսաստանը գերհզոր ա։  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ ա է՞լի, ես զենք սարքեմ, սաղին վախացնեմ, հետո էլ օրենք ընդունեմ, որ էդ զենքից էլ չի կարելի սարքել։
> 
> Պարսիկներն էլ ասում են «մենք ինչո՞վ ենք ձեզնից վատը, որ չենք կարա տենց զենք ունենանք»։ Եւ իրոք, ինչո՞վ են վատը։


ԱՄՆ-ը ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդից ա. իսկ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը միջազգային անվտանգության երաշխավորն ա, այնպես որ դե ֆակտո հավասար դիրքերում չեն

----------


## Rammstein

> ԱՄՆ-ը ՄԱԿ-ի անվտանգության խորհրդից ա. իսկ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը միջազգային անվտանգության երաշխավորն ա, այնպես որ դե ֆակտո հավասար դիրքերում չեն


Գիտեմ, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ բոլոր լծակները կոնկրետ մի ուժի ձեռքին են, ու դա ո՛չ ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահից ա կախված, ոչ էլ ՄԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունից։  :Unsure:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ԽՍՀՄ, Սերբիա, Իրաք... Դեռ Իրան, հետո Ռուսաստան: Հերթով չարիքները վերացնելով գալիս են:


թքաց թե ետ չարիքը վերացնելով կարողա մի քանի միլյոն մարդ զոհվի բարձրագույն բարիք ԱՄՆ-ի ու Իսրայելի ձեռքով, չե ?

----------

Rammstein (19.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> ԽՍՀՄ, Սերբիա, Իրաք... Դեռ Իրան, հետո *Ռուսաստան*: Հերթով չարիքները վերացնելով գալիս են:


 :LOL:  լավն էր: Արթ ամերիկական հումորներ ես անում: Մենակ չասես Ռուսաստանի եղածը բան չի, որ թողնեյին Սահակաշվիլին էլ կգրավեր:
Ուրեմն սա կրոնի պատերազմ ա, չգիտեմ իչի պատերազմ ա, բայց հաստատ յանկիների երազանքի իրականացումը չի: Իրանին եթե խփեն էլ, պետք ա ռուս ձաձաներից իրավունք ու դաբրո ստանան, նոր խփեն: Հիշում ե՞ս Իսրաելը ոնց վախեցավ ռուսներից ու հայտարարեց, որ Վրաստանին զենք չի տա: Բա էդ ո՞նց քաջացավ ու ասում ա Իրանին կխփեմ: Ուրեմն մի բանով համաձայնվել են…
Հա ու մոռացի, որ Ռուսաստանի դեմ էս մոլորակի վրա բացի Վրաստանից ուրիշ մեկը ռիսկ կանի դուրս գա: Տենց բան պատմության մեջ չի եղել: Այսինքն լինելը եղել ա, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք ոնց են վերջացել էդ պատմությունները:
Համ էլ ասելը քիչ ա, հալա թող պատերազմեն, նոր կերեվա ով ում կդոմփի: Ես Իրանի հաղթանակին հավատում եմ:

----------

Rammstein (19.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գիտեմ, բայց իմ խորին համոզմամբ բոլոր լծակները կոնկրետ մի ուժի ձեռքին են, ու դա ո՛չ ԱՄՆ-ի նախագահից ա կախված, ոչ էլ ՄԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունից։


Կոնկրետ ԱՄՆ-ի դեպքում՝ գենշտաբի ձեռքում է, իսկ ՄԱԿ-ի դեպքում՝ Անվտանգության խորհրդի մշտական անդամների

----------


## ministr

> բա որ էդ <<չարիքները>> միանան՝ ընդդեմ <<փառաբանված դեմոկրատիզացիայի>>?


Astgh ջան էս դեմոկրատիզացիային բան ասիր հա?  :Cool:

----------


## ministr

> ՄԱԿ-ը քանի գնում ավելի ու ավելի անպիտան կառույցա դառնում, ուրա ՄԱԿ Անվտանգության խորհուրդը?արջի քունա մտել միակ մարմինը որը կարողա ուժ կիրառել միջազգային անվտանգության իրավունքը խախտող Իրանի հանդեպ, Իսրայելը ինչ իրավունք ունի պատերազմ սկսելու, պատերազմ սկսելը մենակ ինքնապաշտպանության դեպքում չի արգելվում, էս ինչ բեսպրիդելաու սաղ գալիսա նրանից որ ատոմային զենգի ոլորտը խայտառակ ձևովա կարգավորված, նույնիսկ միջազգային պայմանագիր չկա, որ ուղղակի կարգելի ատոմային զենքի օգտագործումը, ինչպես օրինակ քիմիական և կենսաբանական զենքերի դեպքում


Էդ անիմաստ կառույց ինչ ասեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ն մտավ Իրաք, կամ Իսրայելը Լիբանան?
ՄԱկ ասվածը պետք ա կպցնել Կարմիր Խաչին պրծավ գնաց, հազիվ բարեգործական ակցիաներ իրականացնի:

----------


## Chilly

Ժող, կարողա՞ 3-րդ համաշխարհային սկսի խայտառակ լինենք...  :Think:

----------

Tig (20.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------

Rammstein (20.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Կարծեմ այս շաբաթ է, որ Օբաման պետք է այցելի Պարսից Ծոցի պետություններ և Իսրայելի այդ արտահայտությունները, մեսիջները ուղղված են այդ երկրների ղեկավարներին: Բացի էներգետիկ հարցերից, պարզ է որ կքննարկվի նաև Իրանի ատոմային ծրագրի հարցը և փաստորեն Իսրայելը ասում է, որ դիվանագիտական դիվիդենտնետներ հավաքելու ժամանակը վերջացավ և եթե այդ երկրի ղեկավարները աջակցեն Իրանի միջուկային ծրագրին, դրանով փաստորեն կխոչնդոտեն խաղաղ բանակցություններին, որը սպասվում է շատ շուտով, և այս անգամ հետևանքները շատ ծանր կլինեն: Չգիտեմ որն է, ձեր ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը, բայց իմ իմանալով Իսրայելը ասել է, որ առանց ԱՄՆ-ի համաձայնության չի հարձակվի Իրանի ատոմային օբյեկտների վրա…
Կարծում եմ Պարսից Ծոցի պետություները ևս շահագրգռված չեն որ Իրանը ունենա ատոմային ռումբ. Իրանին աջակցում են Սիրիան, Լիբանանը, Պաղեստինը: Բայց սրանք բացի տեռորսիտական ակցիաներից, մեծ հաշվով լուրջ խնդիր չեն ԱՄՆ-ի ու Իսրայելի համար: Եթե պատերարզմ լինի Ռուսատանը առավելագույնը որ կարող է անել` կոչերն են… 
Մի կողմից կարծում եմ, որ դժվար պատերազմ սկսվի` Իսրայելը բլեֆա ա անում, բայց հաշվի առնելով որ Ռուսաստանը  Ս300- է ուզում ծախել Իրանին և ֆինասնական ճգնաժամը, հիմա Իրանի դեմ որոշակի ռազմական գործողություններ սկսելու հարմար է : Բայց դժվար դա վերածվի համաշխարհային պատերազմի: Իսրայելը մի քանի բեսպիլոտնիկ կուղարկի Իրանի վրա, կփորձեն վարացնել ատոմային օբյեկտները : Հետո Իրանը մի քանի իստրբիծել կուղարկի Իսրաելի վրա, որոնք դժվար թե հասցնեն ինչ որ բան անել…Ու ինձ թվում ա կռիվը կվերջանա: Բոլորը կխառնվեն իրար, մի  “Սարկոզի” կգնա կմիջնորդի ու զինադադար կնքվի: Այ դրանից հետո, կսկվի Իրանի “գրավման” վերջնական փուլը…Լավ մի քիչ էլ սպասենք տեսնենք ինչ է լինելու…

----------


## Elmo

> Իսրայելի հետախուզության մեկ այլ աղբյուր հայտնել է, որ երկիրն իրականացնում է Իրանի վրա հարձակում գործելու անհրաժեշտ նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները: *«Մենք չէինք սպառնի Իրանին, եթե բավարար ուժեր չունենայինք հարձակման համար: Տարվող տեխնիկական աշխատանքները հաստատում են Իսրայելի մտադրությունը»*,- նշել է աղբյուրը:


Tert.am

ինչ ապուշ են բայց: Հարձակման համար պապուասներն էլ բավարար ուժ ունեն: Իրանք թող հաղթանակի մասին մտածեն, որ խփելու են ու մի հատ հրթիռով գանգների ուտեն: Արանքում էլ մի թեթև թուլանան՝ պաղեստինն ա կողքից նիրյատ ըլնելու ու երկուսով միասին դոմփեն:

----------

Rammstein (27.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Բայց ինչին են ապուշ??? :Smile: 
Իրանց թշնամին ատոմային  զենք է ուզում ստեղծի, իրանք էլ չեն ուզում ու պայքարում են հարձակվելով( օրինակ)...

----------


## Lion

Տո Իսրայելն էլ հեչ, Իրանն էլ... Մեր Հայաստանն ու հայությունը վնաս կկրի այդ պատերազմից, ահա թե որն է ցավը :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բայց ինչին են ապուշ???
> Իրանց թշնամին ատոմային  զենք է ուզում ստեղծի, իրանք էլ չեն ուզում ու պայքարում են հարձակվելով( օրինակ)...


Տենց, Իրանի վրա Իսրայելը հարցակվելու իրավունք չունի: Պաղեստինի վրա էլ չուներ: Պաղեստինը շաբաթը մեկ Իսրայելում գմփցնելու իրավունք ուներ, Իսրայելը՝ չուներ: Էդ հրեամասոնիստները: Երկակի ստանդարտների արևը ղուրբան, ԱՄՆ-ի ականջն էլ կանչի:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց ինչին են ապուշ???
> Իրանց թշնամին ատոմային  զենք է ուզում ստեղծի, իրանք էլ չեն ուզում ու պայքարում են հարձակվելով( օրինակ)...


էդ թշնաիմ առանց ատոմային զենքի էլ ա արդեն ահավոր հզոր: Բալիստիկ հրթիռներ են կրակում/անկապ էլի, փեդից/, ուղիղ եթերով ցույց են տալիս հետո ռուսներից իսկական տղավարի հրթիռ են առնում: Օդուժ ունեն, ահագին հզոր ու ժամանակակից: Կարգին հրետանի ունեն, տիեզերք են նվաճել, շուտով մարդ են ուղարկելու տիեզերք: Էդ Իրաք չի էլի, ոչ էլ Համաս խմբավորումն ա: Իրանը կարգին հզոր երկիր ա: Ու հալա պարզ էլ չի, կարող ա ատոմային գլխիկ էլ ունենա ու կրակի: Բայց դե երևի էդքան դեբիլ չեն որ սկսեն կրակել:
Իրականում միջուկային պատերազմ կարանանեն 2 երկր՝ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստան: Մնացածը մեջք մասաժ անող են իրանց >200 մարտագլխիկներով: Ու էդ միջուկային զենքը էդքան էլ սարափելի չի դառնում, երբ նայում ենք 2 հզորների պոտենցիալին:
Օրինակ՝
Նայի ինչ հսկայական տարբերություն կա ԱՄՆ-Ռուսաստանի ու մնացածի մեջ
1. *Ռուսաստան* - *5200* մարտագլխիկ ակտիվ, *8800*՝ ընդհանուր:
2. *ԱՄՆ* -*5735* մարտագլխիկ ակտիվ, *9960*՝ ընդհանուր:
3. *Մեծ Բրիտանիա* *200* -ից քիչ հնդհանուր  :LOL: 
Մնացածի ցուցակը այստեղ

Նենց որ էդ միջուկային ապակալիպսիսը կարան մենակ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը անեն, իսկ մնացածի համար խփելու առիթ ա ու ոչ ավել: Կամ էլ շատ շատ խփեն մի հատ քաղաք հարամեն ու վերջ:

----------


## Elmo

> Տենց, Իրանի վրա Իսրայելը հարցակվելու իրավունք չունի: Պաղեստինի վրա էլ չուներ: Պաղեստինը շաբաթը մեկ Իսրայելում գմփցնելու իրավունք ուներ, Իսրայելը՝ չուներ: Էդ հրեամասոնիստները: Երկակի ստանդարտների արևը ղուրբան, ԱՄՆ-ի ականջն էլ կանչի:


Մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի Արթ: Ես Պաղեստինին խփելուց միշտ էլ Իսրաելին եմ արդարացրել: Բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի:

----------


## Artgeo

> 1. Ռուսաստան - 5200 մարտագլխիկ ակտիվ, 8800՝ ընդհանուր:
> 2. ԱՄՆ -5735 մարտագլխիկ ակտիվ, 9960՝ ընդհանուր:


Փաստորեն ԱՄՆ-ն 1.5 անգամ ավելի շատ կարա երկրագունդը ոչնչացնել, քան Ռուսաստանը:  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն ԱՄՆ-ն 1.5 անգամ ավելի շատ կարա երկրագունդը ոչնչացնել, քան Ռուսաստանը:


չէ, վիքիի էդ էջերը ամեն մեկը իր ձևով ա գևել էլի: Օրինակ անգլերեն տարբերակում Ռուսաստանը ավելի շատ ունի քան ԱՄՆ , իսկ ռուսերենում՝ հակառակն ա:
ցիտում եմ անգլերեն վիքիից:



> *United States* *4,075* / *5,400*
> *Russia* (former  Soviet Union) 	*5,162* / *14,000*


Ամեն մեկը իրան մի քիջ բարի ա էլի ներկայացնում:

----------


## Lion

> Նենց որ էդ միջուկային ապակալիպսիսը կարան մենակ ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստանը անեն, իսկ մնացածի համար խփելու առիթ ա ու ոչ ավել: Կամ էլ շատ շատ խփեն մի հատ քաղաք հարամեն ու վերջ:


 Այ ժողովորւդ ջան - ցան այն է, որ դաժե ատոմայի 1 մարտագլխիկի պայթունը մեր ռեգիոնը ԱՀԱԳԻՆ երկար ժամանակով կհարամի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ հեռուստացույցով այս մասին լսեցի։ Էս հրեաները իրանց լրիվ ձեռ են առել, գիտեն իրանք են որ կան, ում ուզեն վարի կտան


Ապեր, իրանց ձեռ են առել թե չէ չգիտեմ, բայց փաստացի տենց էլ կա - ում ուզեն ու երբ ուզեն փաստացի կարան վարի տան: Ու եթե իրանց շահերից հիմա բխում է, որ հիմա Իրանին վարի տան, ուրեմն վարի կտան Իրանին: Ու մեր մեջ ասած շատ էլ ճիշտ կանեն: ՄԱԿ-ը դադարել է լուրջ կառույց լինելուց ու Իրանի ու մյուս վայրենինեների վրա, որոնք ուզում միջուկային զենք ունենալ, ոչ մի ազդեցության լծակ չունի, իսկ կոնկրետ ես բոլորովին ցանկություն չունեմ որ հարևան *ֆունդամենտալ իսլամական* երկիրը միջուկային զենք ունենա, որը կարող է կիրառվել մի քանի յանը տարած մուլլաների ու Ահմադինեջադի նման շիզոֆրենիկի որոշմամբ:

----------

REAL_ist (28.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ ժողովորւդ ջան - ցան այն է, որ դաժե ատոմայի 1 մարտագլխիկի պայթունը մեր ռեգիոնը ԱՀԱԳԻՆ երկար ժամանակով կհարամի:


Լիոն ջան, շատ մի մտածի, Իրանը միջուկային զենք չունի. ընդամենը մեծ ցանկություն ունի ունենալու, բայց չեն թողնի: Իսրայելը ունի, բայց Իրանի դեմ չի կիրառի, քանի որ Իրանին կչոքացնեն սովորական ռումբերով զանգվածային ռմբակոծություններով, նենց որ Իրանը մի հիսուն տարի մենակ կամուրջ, ճանապարհ ու գործարան վերականգնելու վրա կծախսի նավթից եկած փողերը, մինչև էլի սկսի մտածել միջուկային զենք ստեղծելու մասին: 

Իսկ Իրանի ռմբակոծելուն պաշտոնապես ՄԱԿ անտվանգության խորհրդում դեմ կլինեն միայն Ռուսաստանն ու Չինաստանը: Իսկ իրականում, նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանը կողմ կլինի ռմբակոծելուն, քանի որ Իրանի ռմբակոծումը նշանակում է նավթի գների բարձրացում, որը Ռուսաստանին օդ ու ջրի պես պետք է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու լավ կանենք հրեաներից չբողոքենք: Մարդիկ կարողացել են ամբողջ աշխարհը թալանեն անապատի մեջտեղը նամուսով երկիր սարքեն, արել են: Հիմա էլ էնքան ինքնաթիռ ու ռումբ ունեն, ինչքան Իրանը իրա բանակում մարդ ունի: Իրանն էլ սպառնում ա իրանց անվտանգությանը, ուրեմն պիտի ռմբակոծեն: Մի բան էլ ուշացրել են: 

Մեզ թողնես մենա լացենք, թե ոնց են հրեաները ամբողջ աշխարհին խաբում ու թալանում, որ Իսրայելը ծակղկացնեն: Բա մեր հայկական լոբին ու հարուստները ուր մնացին ? Թե մենակ նրա համար են, որ Երևանում էլիտար շինարարություն անեն, ախպարները Երևանում Արարադին նայող տուն առնեն, էտ տան ծախած փողերն էլ մի քանի ղզլբաշ առնի ու Հայաստանից դուրս տանի, որ Լոսում բիզնես դնի, կամ ղումար խաղա մի տեղ:

*Լիոն ջան*, դու ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին կքվեարկես քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունների ժամանակ - իսկական ազգային կուսակցություն ա - տուն սարքեմ Երևանում, նաղդեմ ախպարների վրա, փողերը Հայաստանից դուրս հանեմ: Ստեղի մնացողներով էլ նվնվացեք - Ցեղասպանություն, Ծովից-Ծով  Ղարաբաղ, ու թուրքերի ու հրեաների մայրիգը:

----------

Nareco (28.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Երբ որևէ պետություն հակակշիռ չի ունենում կամ թվում ա, թե հակակշիռ չունի, սկսում ա սխալ քայլեր անել: Ու էդ սխալ քայլերի արդյունքում էդ պետությունը վերանում ա: Տենց եղել ա աշխարհի բոլոր կայսրությունների հետ, իսկ ամենաթարմ օրինակ ԽՍՀՄ-ն ա: Ու որոշ ժամանակ հետո նաև ԱՄՆ-ը: Չեմ կարծում, թե հրեաները այնքան անխելք կլինեն, որ սկսեն մտածել, թե իրենք պարսիկներից ուժեղ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ կարծում, թե հրեաները այնքան անխելք կլինեն, որ սկսեն մտածել, թե իրենք պարսիկներից ուժեղ են:


Արիացի ջան, իրանք չեն մտածում, իրանք ուժեղ են…

----------


## voter

> Ու լավ կանենք հրեաներից չբողոքենք: Մարդիկ կարողացել են ամբողջ աշխարհը թալանեն անապատի մեջտեղը նամուսով երկիր սարքեն, արել են: Հիմա էլ էնքան ինքնաթիռ ու ռումբ ունեն, ինչքան Իրանը իրա բանակում մարդ ունի: Իրանն էլ սպառնում ա իրանց անվտանգությանը, ուրեմն պիտի ռմբակոծեն: Մի բան էլ ուշացրել են: 
> 
> Մեզ թողնես մենա լացենք, թե ոնց են հրեաները ամբողջ աշխարհին խաբում ու թալանում, որ Իսրայելը ծակղկացնեն: Բա մեր հայկական լոբին ու հարուստները ուր մնացին ? Թե մենակ նրա համար են, որ Երևանում էլիտար շինարարություն անեն, ախպարները Երևանում Արարադին նայող տուն առնեն, էտ տան ծախած փողերն էլ մի քանի ղզլբաշ առնի ու Հայաստանից դուրս տանի, որ Լոսում բիզնես դնի, կամ ղումար խաղա մի տեղ:
> 
> *Լիոն ջան*, դու ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին կքվեարկես քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունների ժամանակ - իսկական ազգային կուսակցություն ա - տուն սարքեմ Երևանում, նաղդեմ ախպարների վրա, փողերը Հայաստանից դուրս հանեմ: Ստեղի մնացողներով էլ նվնվացեք - Ցեղասպանություն, Ծովից-Ծով  Ղարաբաղ, ու թուրքերի ու հրեաների մայրիգը:


ՈՒնեն որ՞ Որտեղ են արտադրում ու պահում՞

Մի անեկդոտ կա, ծեր մի մարդ գալիս ա սեկսապատոլոգի մոտ ասումա բժիշկ ջան մի բան արա կնգաս հետ ամիսը մի անգամից ավել չեմ կարում։ Բժիշկն էլ թե – այ մարդ էտ տարիքում լավա որ գոնե մի անգամ էլ կարում ես։ Ծերուկը – ինչ էս ասում է՜՜՜ հենա հարեվանս ինձանից մեծ ա տարիքով, բայց ասում ա ինքը շաբաթը երեք անգամ կարումա։ Բժիշկն էլ թե – Է դու էլ ասա՜

----------


## voter

Հրեաստանը երբեք ուժեղ չի եղել ու չի լինի, հեքիաթների մի հավատացեք։
Եթե ԱՄՆ ի հզորության բանակը Իրաք չի կարում վերցնի, Հրեաստանը ինչ պիտի պլստա, որ Իրան վերցնի։

Վատագույն դեպքում գալու են ռմբակոծեն փախնեն։

Մեկ էլ ասեք Իրանի հիզբոլլային Լիբանանինց հանին՞

ԱՄՆի ներկա վարչախումբը ուղղակի Իրանի հետ է որոշել, միջին Իրաքի ու առավել ևս Աֆղանստանի հարցերը լուծել։ Դա է որ Իսրաելին դուր չի գալիս, Լիբերմանա բանա թփրտում են, թե հեսա կգան սաղին կգրավեն։

Բաքուն էլ է արդեն որերորդ տարին թփրտում, հետո ինչ, էկավ՞

Իսկ ատոմային զենք Հրեաստանը չունի – քանի որ դրա կիրառման հնարավորույունը չունի, դա կնշանակի ինքնասպանություն Հրեական պետության համար։ Հրեաստանից մինչև Աֆղանստան հազար–երկու հասազ կիլոմետր է, ի գիտություն, Չեռնոբիլի պայթյունի հետևանոքով մինչև երեք հազար կիլոմետր հեռու Եվրոպայում վարակված տարածքներում հողի շերտեր էին հանվում ու բերքը լիկվիդացվում։ Այնպես, որ ատոմայինի կիռառումից առաջ ստիպված պիտի լինեն հրեաները բոլորով նոր պաղեստին քոչեն, քանի որ այնտեղ այլևս ապրել չեն կարողանա...

----------

